# Stand Up Paddle Board Build!



## Gears&Guns (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Now that schools out and I have time in the evenings after work I have started building a pair of stand up paddle boards. They are hollow cedar strip boards with a 1/8'' plywood frame and covered with 1/4'' cedar strips. The design for the entire board was done with CAD by myself and the ribs and spline were cut out on my diy cnc machine... it just made the whole process alot easier and faster then cutting everything out by hand!

The edges are done with 1/4'' by 1/4'' strips that are coved on one side and have a bead on the other side. This allows the strips to bend and twist to fit the profile of the edge while still maintaining a close glue joint to the previous strips, they go together sort of like a hinge this way. One of the pictures below shows the concept. 

I've got one about half finished and the other I'm just starting with the cedar stripping. Here's a couple pics of whats happend so far! Feel free to ask questions too, I know I haven't covered much yet!

-Matt


----------



## Gears&Guns (Nov 2, 2014)

A couple more pics


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Very VERY nice, what are the measurements?

Dale in Indy


----------



## Gears&Guns (Nov 2, 2014)

The board is 9'2'' long, 4'' at thickest point and 28'' at widest point. Currently the half done one weighs in at 10 pounds even, so should be less then 30 pounds finished I'm hoping!

-Matt


----------



## DaltonR121 (May 8, 2015)

That is incredible. I love it.


----------



## GeneT (Feb 24, 2014)

WOW!!!! That's awesome!!! What kind of finish are you planning to use? Now that I think about it since it's going to be hollow you should build in a cooler for drinks!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

That looks Awesome. I'm looking forward to watching your progress. I love how you used contrasting woods to add natural beauty to the project.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Very nice looking!


Whats the purpose for the holes/cut outs in the ribs and spline? Weight?


----------



## Gears&Guns (Nov 2, 2014)

GeneT- Cool Idea about a bear cooler inside the board, I'l have to give that one some thought, It is very important that the board stay dry inside for structural integrity so it would be tricky to do. In terms of a finish it will be sanded to about 220 grit and then fiberglassed with 6 oz glass and epoxy resin, from what I've heard the epoxy resin brings out the natural wood color pretty nicely!

Chamfer- The holes are there to lighten the board. The frame (spline and ribs) does not provide much strength once the board is wrapped in cedar therefor they can be hollowed out. I did not cut nearly as much out of them as I could've but being my first board I thought I'd air on the safe side!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Great job, I'm sure you are testing the glass/resin process, to see if you like the color.

You have a nice build, so I'm sure you have tested OFTEN. Seems that I test nearly every step I take, and it has saved me many many times. 

Enjoy,

Dale in Indy


----------



## 2lim (Aug 30, 2009)

How did you cut out the frame? Was it by hand or by CNCÉ

Simon


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice job, I built one a few years back, but haven't even put it in the water yet!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

2lim, in the first paragraph he stated CNC.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

MAN, This is going to be a NICE build!!!!!!


----------



## Gears&Guns (Nov 2, 2014)

Who's ready for an Update  I'l let the pictures speak for themselves... I'm STOKED!!!

The first one is done minus the fiberglassing, the part that really worries me as it can go bad fast and is very hard if not impossible to fix once it's screwed up!


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks fantastic! Really awesome.

Thats one heck of a riving knife you got on the bottom there.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Man that is purdy, how much does it weigh now?
I did a canoe a while back you are right, have a plan and some help with the fiberglass. I used 4oz glass and where things went good its a great finish.
How are the decking boards fastened?


----------



## Gears&Guns (Nov 2, 2014)

Chamfer- Yeah I need to get that one back on the saw, up in Canada we do things different eh!

Groovy- the board weighs in at 22 pounds with fins and hardware, but I still need to glass it. I'm thinking it will be in around 30 pounds finished! The decking boards are just glued onto the hollow frame. It took forever to shape them perfectly so they all fit together nice!


----------



## GerryB (Nov 5, 2008)

I recall working on boats with fiberglass cabins that had water intrusion. Do you need to put a gel-coat over the epoxy to ensure the inside stays dry?


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Now it's time for pictures of the pair in action.

Very, very nice,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Matt
You mentioned using Cedar in your post above, but I think I'm seeing some Walnut and Paduk on the top. 
Your definitely working hard to play hard. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofcolumbia (Jan 13, 2016)

Great looking board. Anyway to get a copy of the plans?


----------



## bryanp (Jul 22, 2015)

Thats clean. Great job


----------

